# Hypothetically, if one were to go to Amsterdam,



## Harlequin (Nov 18, 2010)

what should one do whilst there?


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 18, 2010)

Something funsies.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 18, 2010)

inb4 marijuana


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 18, 2010)

Visit the gay monument (there is one). Eat a lot of kroketten. Don't smoke weed, you'll be looked upon as a boring foreigner. Whatever way you swing you can get sex legally.

Apart from that, go out onto the terraces, have a nice drink, etc. If you like hippies, go to the Vondelpark. There's a Jewish neighbourhood if you're interested in that. Anne Frank House is worth a visit, but it will be crowded as fuck. You can go to the old royal palace (paleis op de Dam). There are more musea and crap than you can shake a stick at. You can get excellent food everywhere, every major cuisine is in the city.

Do not miss the Dam Square (it's to Amsterdam what Leicester Square and such are to London).

Make sure to walk around, the city centre is EXTREMELY Dutch in terms of layout and architecture. You won't find that shit anywhere else except for in other Dutch cities (i.e. Leiden, Utrecht, Delft, The Hague)

Also don't bother with going down to Rotterdam, it's a shithole.

Since you are gay, try to avoid some of the awful neighbourhoods - particularly those full of Muslims. The Dutch themselves obviously don't care and most foreigners don't either - but some of the 2nd/3rd gen Turkish/Moroccan/Antillean immigrants are assholes and homophobic. (Not all of them, but as a general rule this is what you need to go by since lots of parts of Amsterdam are FULL of foreigners).

Don't bother with Dutch except for "dank u wel" and "alstublieft", you are guaranteed to find people that speak anywhere from passable to excellent English at any corner of the street.

Kalverstraat is the shopping street.

There's more, but you can do your own research.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 18, 2010)

But like, I want to smoke weed. ; ; at least once

I'm definitely planning on going to the Anne Frank house. She's my birthday bitch (we have the same birthday). Um. 

Also I know I'm gay but I don't exactly walk around shooting rainbows out my arse with a big sign that says "I'M GAY, BUTTFUCK ME" strapped to my back, so I will probably be fine! Also I'm going with the engineering society (don't ask) so.

BASICALLY what happened is I decided I wanted to go to Amsterdam at like, four am this morning, so I booked a trip there. Oops. Um. Yes! Thank you for the suggestions, though! I will definitely suggest some of them to Anna, who actually wants to go for the culture and architecture rather than the cannabis, which is what my flatmates are going for.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh you can smoke weed. Do it in a coffeeshop though. Keep in mind the regulations for smoking weed - or basically, the protocol that gets you not thrown in jail. Don't carry more than 5 grammes on you.

I just think weed is overrated, and the locals aren't fond of too many foreigners abusing the coffeeshops.


----------



## Green (Nov 18, 2010)

Amsterdanian activities.

Also I guess you could try weed, I don't really advise tho


----------



## #1 bro (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Harlequin (Nov 19, 2010)

joe mama said:


> Amsterdanian activities.
> 
> Also I guess you could try weed, I don't really advise tho


Why not? I've already tried it, just for the record, so it's not the _primary_ reason for going. Like, we just got some in this evening, so...

ALSO yes we'd be doing it in the coffeeshops and sticking to the rules. Mostly the entire trip is just an excuse to miss lectures on Friday and go somewhere new and exciting with your friends. so.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 19, 2010)

How long would you be there? Over a weekend, a few days, a week...?

Not that I have the faintest idea of what to do in Amsterdam aside from "weed and sex lol", I'm just curious.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 19, 2010)

What the fuck you guys the only people who smoke weed in Amsterdam are tourists


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm sure; I'm just not familiar enough with the rest of what's available there!


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 19, 2010)

You could learn to speak Dutch! :D


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 19, 2010)

Kratos Aurion said:


> How long would you be there? Over a weekend, a few days, a week...?
> 
> Not that I have the faintest idea of what to do in Amsterdam aside from "weed and sex lol", I'm just curious.


I'm going on Feb 17 and coming back Feb ... 21? I DON'T KNOW ; ;

It's just a trip at the weekend. It's actually for the Engineers' Society. Instead of having a regular social in Cardiff (a pub crawl or pub golf or something horrific like engin army ; ; ) they're going to Amsterdam. Since I go to all of their socials I am going. :D



Tailsy said:


> You could learn to speak Dutch! :D


i'm k


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 19, 2010)

Hahaha, one of the societies at Kent is organizing an Amsterdam trip that anyone can tag along to, and they're not even subtle about it - the "AMSTERDAM TRIP" posters are backed with giant cannabis sillhouettes X3



> What the fuck you guys the only people who smoke weed in Amsterdam are tourists


Wait not even Dutch artists? Or students? What kind of students _are_ they? o.O

I have no suggestions for activities, having never been, but have fun! :D


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 19, 2010)

Well Dutch youth do smoke weed. The proportion is just way lower than in other countries. And of course if you're at the Rietveld you are guaranteed to smoke pot.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 19, 2010)

> the "AMSTERDAM TRIP" posters are backed with giant cannabis sillhouettes X3


That is a terrible, terrible pun. :(


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 19, 2010)

It is a delicious pun of deliciousness :3

My flatmates are in the kitchen smoking right now, but I'm being supercool and going to see Harry Potter instead. :D 'Cause that is how I roll.

But um. YES it should be quite fun. EnginSoc is well known for its awesome socials, and I can personally attest to that having been to some of them, so a trip to Amsterdam run by EnginSoc should be wonderful times.

I wish BioSoc was this cool. :(


----------



## Automata heart (Nov 26, 2010)

eat pot-brownies. i wouldn't smoke it, carsonigenics arn't nice. learn about the culture, meet people, see stuff, do stuff. enjoy the fact i'm not in New Zealand. i would rather go to canada though.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 26, 2010)

New Zealand would be amazing. There's absolutely nothing there.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 26, 2010)

Except New Zealanders!


----------



## Adriane (Nov 26, 2010)

This is the *real* answer.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 26, 2010)

More like watch out you don't get run over. Amsterdam is a _nightmare_ if you're not used to bicycles.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 26, 2010)

On a serious note, there's the van Gogh museum I enjoyed.


----------



## Automata heart (Dec 3, 2010)

SOMEONE SAID MUSEAM! where? also, New Zealand is okay if you're only visiting. living here.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 3, 2010)

Vixie ♥;450446 said:
			
		

> On a serious note, there's the van Gogh museum I enjoyed.


Rijksmuseum is better.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 3, 2010)

I shall have to visit some cultural things in addition to the cannabis-dens! woo. If I can like, convince anyone to go with me, because my friends are a bunch of young engineers, and we all know how _they_ are.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 3, 2010)

sakura said:


> SOMEONE SAID MUSEAM! where? also, New Zealand is okay if you're only visiting. living here.


I lived there for a year and from what I remember it was lovely! The people were fantastic, and it's one of the most beautiful places on earth <3


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 3, 2010)

Harlequin said:


> I shall have to visit some cultural things in addition to the cannabis-dens! woo. If I can like, convince anyone to go with me, because my friends are a bunch of young engineers, and we all know how _they_ are.


yeah man I never visit anything cultural ever


----------

